# Mk4 R32/Airlift XL/CCW build by ericjohnston27



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Shave starts on page 4
*
After 1.5 years on Bag over PSS9 Coilovers, it's time for a nice change.
EJ is a good buddy, and is doing the build for me, and for those who don't know him... well he's a rockstar when it comes to getting a Euro car low., and thats the plan for my .:R

Here is what we got so far..

*Airlift Mk4 XL's
AH2 Rears with pss9 shocks(soon to be bilstein sport or koni yellow) with a custom bracket. (Although we may run no brackets and weld in a rivnut with some 3/8 rod) if not low enough.
Management is Easystreet full setup and controller, with dual 480's & two 3 gal tanks with water traps.
Custom trunk to be built by a master woodworker
Passenger side frame notch
Full body shave, everything on the front bumper/fenders, and the hood with a Bonrath 2 bar grill.
Full Hatch shave with a OEM gas door popper actuator for the hatch, rear valence holes getting filled as well.
Rolled and pulled fenders all around
Might to delete stuff in the engine bay and clean it up and relocate the battery etc, depends on timing for car show season!
CCW LM5's 18x9 ET 22 and 18x10 ET 19*


*Pics:*

My car on just bag over coils.

































*Wheels:*

















Teaser pic on the car(before alignment fix) I was running -3.3 camber in the rear. Back to -2









*
XL's*

















*Custom painted Calipers with .:R32 logo under clearcoat.*
























Outer parts painted black with clear









and of course Buffalo Sweat









More pics to come soon, Eric will probably be updating this with pictures in the next couple weeks here.

Plan to be fully finished and with the body repainted by first or second week in May.

Big thanks to Eric for taking some of his own time to help out a bro, YOU THE MAN!

Cheers.:beer:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

I need pic of side


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

CCW content for later


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhhh, more pics now!!! Chop chop boys:beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Car is up on stands... That's your Saturday update! Lol

Pictures tomorrow


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Car is up on stands... That's your Saturday update! Lol
> 
> Pictures tomorrow


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Eric I at least expect cell phone pic updates


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im in for this one I wanted to see someone run et20 up front on 18x9 and 18x10 out back bump for you


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

EJ


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Daaaayum :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good man! Can't wait to see it all built up and dropped.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

can't wait to see it finished, and maybe take some snaps in a couple months


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

So guess who got called into work again today...WTF! Weekday updates it shall be I guess. Sorry Justin, this weekend sucksssssssss


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

d.tek said:


> can't wait to see it finished, and maybe take some snaps in a couple months


Tek! I hope youll be up here for Eurowerks!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> So guess who got called into work again today...WTF! Weekday updates it shall be I guess. Sorry Justin, this weekend sucksssssssss


lol uhhh huh! :laugh:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

midwest dubin said:


>


Pictures sent from Eric (he forgot his memory card for his camera) cell phone pics will do ya?

























headlight housings painted flat black.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry about the memory card fiasco, i do that a lot... but hope this will suffice.

got out to the car around 1pm. stayed till 3... yes 2 hours!!

accomplished:

got both struts out (diy spreader tool>all)
sway bar, gone
fender liners, gone
hammered out the pinch welds
re-ran front lines
got BOTH xl struts in
and threw in a surprise for justin, joey modded the headlights

tomorrow (hopefully):

roll all fenders, pull fronts slightly
maybe get off stands
figure out what im doin in the hatch
oh, and remember how the **** the front bumper goes on haha



























cant wait to get these on... ps. tek slept on this couch once 


















oh and this happened. 3 tornadoes in our area, and literally hundreds of thousands of these little guys:










that was a smaller one after they started melting. my shingles are laying in my yard. buddies house siding is trashed. the hail was the size of a raquet ball. i didnt think it would ever end.

till next time


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice work Eric! Did the Audi get any damage?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Garage son!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

1 more.











I am SO glad that my car was in that garage lol. That hail looks nasty dude, holy smokes!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Car is tucking aristo's at the moment, pretty close to laying frame, just waiting on the passenger notch and should be golden.

Frame notch later this week! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

WootWoot!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Work in progress to try and tuck 9's 

swapping from 40 to 35 series next week


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> Work in progress to try and tuck 9's
> 
> swapping from 40 to 35 series next week


Try adjusting camber up front through the ball joints, Idk how much camber adjustment is available but you should start there.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

lights turned out well

















first drop... niiiice

















then rolled and pulled fenders as much as i felt comfortable doing. turned out perfect imo
fronts








rear


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Super dope! Oh btw thanks for chit chatting with me Eric.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

wow!


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

looks really good! are you notched?

Nvm i just read the comment.. good work sir..:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

r32polak said:


> looks really good! are you notched?


Nope not yet  This weekend.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> Nope not yet  This weekend.


nice..:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice dude


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i like the way your car sits on the RS's MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH more now


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

my pants just got tighter


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i like the way your car sits on the RS's MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH more now


I'm going to have to agree


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too, I'm happy to finally have stance again.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Me too, I'm happy to finally have stance again.


We're going to need many more pictures of yours + mine before my car departs lol.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Frame notch tomorrow, Also picking up a bonrath 2 bar grill from Moacur this weekend (got lucky)

Custom trunk begins this weekend and next week. :wave:ic:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Frame notch


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R32 is laying frame hard.


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

hey man, I'm the guy who bought Moacurs R...just wanted to say your car looks great the way you redid it!:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

specialkane7 said:


> hey man, I'm the guy who bought Moacurs R...just wanted to say your car looks great the way you redid it!:beer:


Hey man! thank you very very much, I appreciate that a lot. Still a little ways to go, I hope to be fully complete in about a month or so. :wave:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Update:

No longer going to 35 series tires, Leaving them as is for awhile, car is on the ground, now to just try and tweak the rear a bit, the PSS9 shocks seems to restrict the drop by a little bit, swapping to BS sports will hopefully get me to the lip of the wheel.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

car is laying frame, control arms are on the ground. had a picture but accidentally deleted it :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Eric Johnston is THE man.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Eric Johnston is THE man.


Oh god yes, I most definitely agree.:wave:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

damn it looks so good, i check the thread everyday!
what finish did you get for the center part of the rim?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> damn it looks so good, i check the thread everyday!
> what finish did you get for the center part of the rim?


Brushed Bright Clear Anodize.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

looks awesome with the black!:thumbup:
i was thinking brushed titanium for reflex silver, since silver is kind of a tricky color to color match with


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> looks awesome with the black!:thumbup:
> i was thinking brushed titanium for reflex silver, since silver is kind of a tricky color to color match with


I am going to get Matte Gray with gold bolts and a polished lip, when I get money. swap centers and bolts.

I am also a fan of flat black centers with polished/gloss black lips and polished aluminum bolts on RS, but thats just me


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah that'll look great!
i am sitting on KW V1 coils, that are dropped in the rear, but perches/helper are still in because my magnaflow muffler sits REAL low, still about maybe two finger lengths of wheel gap in the rear, what tire size do you think I should get in the rear?
I was thinking front 215/40/18
rear 225/40/18? 
haven't ordered the wheels yet waiting for some things to go through though :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Your R looks so damn good.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> yeah that'll look great!
> i am sitting on KW V1 coils, that are dropped in the rear, but perches/helper are still in because my magnaflow muffler sits REAL low, still about maybe two finger lengths of wheel gap in the rear, what tire size do you think I should get in the rear?
> I was thinking front 215/40/18
> rear 225/40/18?
> haven't ordered the wheels yet waiting for some things to go through though :beer:


What wheel size would you be running in the rear. 10's? It all depends what your air setup is really, but most guys are running 205 40 18 on a 8.5 or a 9 up front and 215/40 on a 10 in the rear.

Im running a 225 in the rear.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

UghRice said:


> Your R looks so damn good.


Thanks buddy! :wave:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i want to see lay out photos


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i want to see lay out photos


Once the rear gets taken care of! Im on it.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah 8.5 front 10 rear, Aaron actually had the same wheel setup I was looking at. 215/225


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Yeah 8.5 front 10 rear, Aaron actually had the same wheel setup I was looking at. 215/225


R u on coils?

are you planning on doing air?

If your doing 8.5 front do 205 40 and 215 40


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swbd4L said:


> R u on coils?
> 
> are you planning on doing air?
> 
> If your doing 8.5 front do 205 40 and 215 40


yeah KW coils


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

If your staying on coils, do 215 40 and 225 40


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Update:

Custom trunk at the wood workshop being built... All I have heard from Eric about it is

"Floating Tanks"

Wut?

Of course, pics as they are received. :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swbd4L said:


> If your staying on coils, do 215 40 and 225 45.


Yeah staying coils I love them but since kw are meant for sport, not low, I want to get a beefy tore for the rear to eliminate possible wheel gap, so that's the size I'll probably get.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

whoops that was a typo dude, I meant 225/40 not 45. Just look at the rear of my car, its a 225/40 on a 10


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah it looks really good! i want that beefy look in the rear with some awesome stretch
you going to waterfest? hopefully i'll have my wheels by then!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> yeah it looks really good! i want that beefy look in the rear with some awesome stretch
> you going to waterfest? hopefully i'll have my wheels by then!


Probably not but ill be at h20


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swbd4L said:


> Probably not but ill be at h20


ahh, i hope i can go to h20!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah im debating if i want i still want to go, im not a long road trip type of person, but guess will have to see when that time comes around


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

The car looks really nice, I just wish Eric knew what he was doing. :what:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking awesome!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

amor1305 said:


> The car looks really nice, I just wish Eric knew what he was doing. :what:


Tell me about it... Ps, can anyone tell me why there are 3 pedals??? What's the one on the far left?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Tell me about it... Ps, can anyone tell me why there are 3 pedals??? What's the one on the far left?


Wait.... there's 3 pedals? :laugh:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> Wait.... there's 3 pedals? :laugh:


Im confused, my car only has 2 pedals...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Trunk pics soon, hopefully after this weekend, EJ's keepin busy.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet it will be Jazzy fresh. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

amor1305 said:


> I bet it will be Jazzy fresh. :thumbup:


Oh I see you must have gotten the same cellphone picture as myself :laugh:
yazz blue!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

too much poke? I'm thinkin so. 15 mm spacer ET 4 looking into a 7 mm spacer or a 10


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> too much poke? I'm thinkin so. 15 mm spacer ET 4 looking into a 7 mm spacer or a 10


Nah, just needs more camber


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

capt2.slow said:


> Nah, just needs more camber


U might have missed it but thats with a 15 mm spacer on, the camber is at -2.0 on the rear which is fine


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> U might have missed it but thats with a 15 mm spacer on, the camber is at -2.0 on the rear which is fine


Ya, I got that part...even with a 10mm spacer it's still gonna poke a good bit


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I think its a little too much poke personally but Eric's ET looks spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the poke! Can I get a full pic with the rears like that?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

midwest dubin said:


> I like the poke! Can I get a full pic with the rears like that?


Yeah Eric will grab some when he gets time, hes going to town on my trunk at the moment.:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Update: The trunk project wouldnt allow 2 of the 3 gallon tanks I own to fit so Eric sold me his 5 gal accuair tank. :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i think it is way too much poke, i think a 5mm spacer TOPS.

i think it looked perfect right out of the box, i just didn't like the joey mod. I think OEM lights with a 20th style joeymod or OEM HIDs if you can swing it, filled hood and bumper, and you've got yourself a perfect looking mk4.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> Update: The trunk project wouldnt allow 2 of the 3 gallon tanks I own to fit so Eric sold me his 5 gal accuair tank. :thumbup:


Eric's?  :laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i think it is way too much poke, i think a 5mm spacer TOPS.
> 
> i think it looked perfect right out of the box, i just didn't like the joey mod. I think OEM lights with a 20th style joeymod or OEM HIDs if you can swing it, filled hood and bumper, and you've got yourself a perfect looking mk4.


yeah im thinking 7 mm will do it.

I happen to love the joey mod, but cant really afford oem hid's


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

amor1305 said:


> Eric's?  :laugh:


its for an upcoming project, he will have to buy another one. It wasn't his tank specifically haha


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> its for an upcoming project, he will have to buy another one. It wasn't his tank specifically haha


Its not so soon uncoming... have to move some things first. Im glad someone can use it right away & everything was there to help guys out. :thumbup: The car is looking really good too BTW


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

amor1305 said:


> Its not so soon uncoming... have to move some things first. Im glad someone can use it right away & everything was there to help guys out. :thumbup: The car is looking really good too BTW


Ah thanks man, yeah I plan to pay him asap.:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

The 7 mm spacer attempt on the rear









Eric was thinking a 9 MM, since the 7 is just shy of sitting snug with the tire


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the 7mm a lot!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Both cars are stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

love both cars, especially how the audi is currently sitting (not a fan of how it was a little while ago)

keep us updated:beer::beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks fellas, more to come in the next few days!


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the build!

One recommendation I have is to turn the tank upside down so that you have a drain port facing straight down.

Here's how mine looks, fairly similar to yours:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't need a drain port, have dual water traps. That port is going to be used for a schrader valve i think. Bases are covered don't worry, not my first rodeo


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> schrader valve


:thumbup:


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

This is going to be awesome when it's done Justin. I want to take some pics of the audi and your car.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

madeurotuner said:


> This is going to be awesome when it's done Justin. I want to take some pics of the audi and your car.


John Minor soon to do some work! ic:opcorn:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*5*days till I pick the car up :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

K somebody help me out here that has any knowledge on this.

I currently use PSS9 shocks on the rear of my car, and I have not figured out if the shock is restricting drop, but I have a feeling it is since my rear setup is pretty custom, and is running a fairly slim bracket with no nipple.
here is a blown up side shot of my car and shows u how far off the rear is... It needs to come down another .5 or 3/4 of an inch.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5628994751/sizes/o/in/photostream/

my rear bag setup

















Im trying to figure out if swapping to a koni yellow or a bilstein sport will do the job.
Eric has been busy on other things of course, and will check for me sooner or later, but figured id find out if anyone has any knowledge on the drop of pss9 rears in comparision to koni yellow or the sports. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Doing something different and putting a Shrader valve in the middle of the tank. :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

boom, outta here...


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, that looks good :thumbup:
i like the first pic from behind, you can see the stretch from both tires!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great. Is the tank color staying, or just that way for now?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Tank color staying for this summer prob


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Here was my inspiration.









If Jeff never bagged his R32, I dont think I would be where I am with my choices on my car today.

He still to this day has created the best looking show car R32 I have ever seen over the internet/in person, It now has a good home in NJ of course, but I'll miss seeing it at Eurowerks in MN for sure 

and to EJ, you are a boss! Creating a string of memories in my life surrounding the car world, thank you bro!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Suggestions for head liner? throw something crazy at me!

Eric suggested black faux leather. opcorn:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

The fake matte carbon wrap:wave:

Do it or I will someday:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

midwest dubin said:


> The fake matte carbon wrap:wave:
> 
> Do it or I will someday:thumbup:


Where do u get it?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES252755/ES1905548/


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

yes first one is "chopped" haha


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking so good, Im one step closer myself to having the privilege of Eric working on my car. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Uploading a video with all the work done at the moment






also this pic has been waiting to be on here.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I think the ground is still too high...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ I think the ground is still too high...


yeah its as low as i can possibly go.


----------



## theCallie (Apr 29, 2011)

Those ccws look amazing on the R. Also I personally love the headlights. Did you run into any problems fitting 9's in the front?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

theCallie said:


> Those ccws look amazing on the R. Also I personally love the headlights. Did you run into any problems fitting 9's in the front?


Nope, just rolled and pulled the fenders


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Update:

Car has now entered the body shop.

For all you paint experts, how in the hell do you blend black magic pearl to get rid of the fender side markers and making the paint look proper without painting both doors?


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

are you talking about side markers on the R bumper or the blinker lights? 

and man, you should post some pics of your car on the R32 Stance Thread....would be one of the nicest on there! :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> are you talking about side markers on the R bumper or the blinker lights?
> 
> and man, you should post some pics of your car on the R32 Stance Thread....would be one of the nicest on there! :beer:


The blinker lights, the R bumper side markers will be shaved easily. :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Came out great :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Came out great :thumbup:


Thank u sir!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Front end shave should be complete in a week, then Hatch and rear bumper getting done first week of June. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever had the opportunity to repaint parts of their car with waterborne paint from PPG? How close is it to OEM? Details if you have them pls!


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, car looks great dude! Stance is on point, great work. :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

BZin20AE said:


> Wow, car looks great dude! Stance is on point, great work. :beer:


:heart:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> :heart:


Love you too.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Front end should be done by this weekend! Woop!


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> Has anyone ever had the opportunity to repaint parts of their car with waterborne paint from PPG? How close is it to OEM? Details if you have them pls!



PM spitfire481,he should be able to give you some good advice on this matter....


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks duder! :thumbup::wave:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

next nice day take some pics man ! love looking at them looks soo sick
seen so many R's, and def. one of my favorites ! :thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

when i did my front end shave and hatch they had a hard time matching my paint code. there are many dfferent variations of BMP. 

therefore i am doing the rest of my body work. IE full cups and shaved antenna this year. my paint doesnt match perfectly so why not do it all ha ha


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> when i did my front end shave and hatch they had a hard time matching my paint code. there are many dfferent variations of BMP.
> 
> therefore i am doing the rest of my body work. IE full cups and shaved antenna this year. my paint doesnt match perfectly so why not do it all ha ha


Yeah I figure it wont be perfect for everything to match but its cool. I may respray the car something custom including the bay when I shave it... but that wont be till next year probably.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> next nice day take some pics man ! love looking at them looks soo sick
> seen so many R's, and def. one of my favorites ! :thumbup:


Well first off I need to borrow my brother's D40 from work. 

Second, the car has not been in my possession very long, It's still in the shop getting body work done, My buddy that is doing the shave/painting will be emailing me pics asap. :wave:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Scrap R32 bumper


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the silver tape racing stripes on the bmp. :laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> I like the silver tape racing stripes on the bmp. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

ppg waterbase is pretty good, when its mixed in the pot though its guna look green or blue, when you put it on its also guna look off colour lol till it dries, to dry waterbased you need air movement.

if your blending the wings then you'll have no probs, i cant remeber how many varients were in ppg of black agic as were on dupont now, but you will get a good match, easily blendable, no company can get it edge to edge though, ps props on using fusor to delet the drls, propper way to do it.

need any more info hit me up, ps ppg is painted like solvent ie one coat let it dry followed by another let that dry then give it a drop coat.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

cuprajake said:


> ppg waterbase is pretty good, when its mixed in the pot though its guna look green or blue, when you put it on its also guna look off colour lol till it dries, to dry waterbased you need air movement.
> 
> if your blending the wings then you'll have no probs, i cant remeber how many varients were in ppg of black agic as were on dupont now, but you will get a good match, easily blendable, no company can get it edge to edge though, ps props on using fusor to delet the drls, propper way to do it.
> 
> need any more info hit me up, ps ppg is painted like solvent ie one coat let it dry followed by another let that dry then give it a drop coat.


Thanks man! Will let you know If there are any issues. :wave:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome dude :thumbup: It looks like it's coming along nicely. 

I wish I could do my own bodywork/had a good friend who could do it. Save $$$ and it is so much easier to trust yourself or a VAG enthusiast with your car.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

UghRice said:


> Awesome dude :thumbup: It looks like it's coming along nicely.
> 
> I wish I could do my own bodywork/had a good friend who could do it. Save $$$ and it is so much easier to trust yourself or a VAG enthusiast with your car.


Thanks dude! yeah everything is coming out pretty smooth so far


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

bmp has like 13 variants. its stupid lol ive mixed it up a lot


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> bmp has like 13 variants. its stupid lol ive mixed it up a lot


THIS...................BMP is the devil.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

mdubcajka12 said:


> THIS...................BMP is the devil.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Swbd4L said:


>


dont be sad......if you have a good painter or have good skills you can blend it in perfectly. i chose not to because of a respray of the rest of my car. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

We found 29 different variants for BMP.. lol...


Good news. Waterborne = You dont need to blend., we sprayed a sample today and wow... it literally looks the same as oem. Probably one of the best turnouts I've ever seen.

Fender blinkers are coming off and being welded. Win!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I just did the same thing to my bumper. Did you use fusor? Last friday I went to pick it up from paint and noticed a definite line on the side of the notch repair job I did and there were 5-10 fisheyes in the paint around the area. I asked them what was up with that and the kid said, "well it was in pretty bad shape when we received it". I pointed to one of the wrecked cars outside and said "worse than that?". They did a good job on my hatch last year so I have faith they can fix it.

Is that hood filler custom? That's what I am doing next. Already have a Bonrath 2 bar grille.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

with fusor you need to be careful, you cant use any degreasers with it as it eats into the edge otherwise, fusor supply a special degreaser


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I just used the plastic primer, 602 EZ or whatever, then 614 filler on top.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah we used fusor then sanded/primer

Everything is turning out solid.

and yes the hood notch is custom, we cut out a piece of metal from another mk4 hood, and welded.

same goes for the bumper, bought a oem r32 bumper from the dealer and using it for about 6-7 bumper cutouts for upcoming cars etc.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

cuprajake said:


> with fusor you need to be careful, you cant use any degreasers with it as it eats into the edge otherwise, fusor supply a special degreaser


yup we got that covered. Good info though.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Update 5/23/11: Spraying front today.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Do work! In for pics after paint.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

baggedug said:


> Do work! In for pics after paint.


Thanks dude. Pics this week!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought Tuesday was the day???


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Thought Tuesday was the day???


well a photographer is meeting with me on Tuesday at 7pm to set up some shots around dusk.. supposed to be sunny. not sure how long it will take him to edit them so I figured wed/thurs

But u sir will get a cellphone pic tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Weather today shows for clouds all day with a 20-30% chance of rain...

3 photographers will be taking pictures of my car today. Updates and HD shots/edits by this weekend. Stay tuned!

If you cant wait and want a cellphone shot of the finished front end just pm me :laugh:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome, hows it looking shaved now? And did you shave the hatch also or just the front


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm guessing it looks something like this?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ i lolled.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm guessing it looks something like this?


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

No, it looks more like this.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ohhhhh hellll yeahhhh, lookin good my friend:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks super good justin!!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

lol dude we got some insane shots to come.. we got inside of a completly dark warehouse that had only 1 light on above

thank u dudes :thumbup:


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

Whore this shizz out.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

next step is working on getting the rear lower, not sure how I am doing this yet


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

wwwwowwwwww-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. F$#king amazing dude ! Why change the rears though? you have the perfect amount of poke, and your fronts tuck. 
honestly keep the pics coming ! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> wwwwowwwwww-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. F$#king amazing dude ! Why change the rears though? you have the perfect amount of poke, and your fronts tuck.
> honestly keep the pics coming ! :thumbup::beer:


I havent touched the rears, I am going to give it 2-3 more mm's of poke to fill the small gap


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

oh, are you sitting with any spacers in the rear atm?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> oh, are you sitting with any spacers in the rear atm?


7 mm spacers yep, I will be going to a 9 or a 10. test fitting a 10 and will only run a 10 if it doesnt touch the arch of the fender before it airs out... I'm trying to get it meet the fender when aired out without any hold up... temporary of course, not sure when ill get to a custom rear bag setup. probably late summer


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swbd4L said:


> 7 mm spacers yep, I will be going to a 9 or a 10. test fitting a 10 and will only run a 10 if it doesnt touch the arch of the fender before it airs out... I'm trying to get it meet the fender when aired out without any hold up... temporary of course, not sure when ill get to a custom rear bag setup. probably late summer


yeah, i see what your talking about. Any spacers up front too? 
btw, those pics came out sick, :thumbup: to the photographer!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

What would cause paint to bubble right around where the bumper notch filler piece was plastic welded and fusored in? In the grooves (half circle looks like) of the front bumper notch the paint bubbled yesterday.... IS this a chemical mixed in that outgassed underneath? This is completely warrantied but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you get your new spacers yet or is that with your 7mm?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

7 mm. I need a 10 mm spacer that is not hubcentric..


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

why not hubcentric?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

CCW's dont allow the lip of the hubcentric spacer to fit in the wheel, which means that they built the wheels with a permanent hubcentric ring so to speak.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah that's what I thought, because I remember you told me a couple of weeks back they are built with an adapter type hub, just didn't want to wing it and get it completely wrong =P
What brand do you since you can't use the Hubcentric, h&r's and whatever


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> yeah that's what I thought, because I remember you told me a couple of weeks back they are built with an adapter type hub, just didn't want to wing it and get it completely wrong =P
> What brand do you since you can't use the Hubcentric, h&r's and whatever


 yes... technically there is a hubcentric adapter built into the wheels, its difficult to explain. 

U cant put a hubcentric spacer on something thats already fitted to be hubcentric. 

I'm just using a ECS tuning spacer.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

My R32 was featured on Airsociety.net be sure to check it out! 
http://www.airsociety.net/2011/06/standing-tall/


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Justin! As for the paint bubbling, sounds like it is outgassing. I would really recommend they sit the finished bumper in the sun to get rid of that before paint.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Congrats Justin! As for the paint bubbling, sounds like it is outgassing. I would really recommend they sit the finished bumper in the sun to get rid of that before paint.


 Thanks man, yeah they will get it fixed for me once they find out what caused it. 

Update: Hatch is being shaved as I type this.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, body work is weird. Sometimes it just doesn't make any sense. Hatch will look money all shaved up.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I did't take an photo's of the hatch with primer on it... but everything is solid... the mk4 gas door actuator worked perfectly for the hatch, and it doesn't stick.... I guess you get what u pay for when its 55$

Car is going in the paint booth to fix the front bumper today and paint the hatch...

Cupra lip and straightening of the grill is in the works for tomorrow as well.


Turns out that the fuser that was used with the plastic welded bumper notch was outgasing when it should have been bonding with the weld.... switched up some products and the paint agree's with it now... also had to re do the front bumper markers as well just in case.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

mine did this too. well the hatch.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Cupra lip









Hatch


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

those 2 changes look so good bud :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> those 2 changes look so good bud :thumbup:


Thanks man!!!:heart:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swbd4L said:


> Thanks man!!!:heart:


not gonna lie man, i looked at those pics atleast like 10 times today hahaha :laugh:.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> not gonna lie man, i looked at those pics atleast like 10 times today hahaha :laugh:.


hahaha:laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

pic from a local car meet.

looks like someone sniped a shot while I was boggling at my hatch


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Justin, could you take some pics of the hatch I'm dieing to see more!


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

looks amazing bro! good shiat!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Justin, could you take some pics of the hatch I'm dieing to see more!


here ya go buddy


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it bad if i got butterflys in my tummy? LOL :banghead:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Is it bad if i got butterflys in my tummy? LOL :banghead:


haha thanks buddy


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

good news man, I can order mine sometime this week, so I can hopefully have them by some shows. How long does it take CCW to make wheels from order?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> good news man, I can order mine sometime this week, so I can hopefully have them by some shows. How long does it take CCW to make wheels from order?


2-4 weeks, but your looking probably at 4 weeks.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright sounds good, a lot sooner than I expected, when I get the wheels I'll PM ya before I make a thread!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Alright sounds good, a lot sooner than I expected, when I get the wheels I'll PM ya before I make a thread!


awesome dude! cant wait to see it, get your car all situated and then bring it to h2o!


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hell yeah! It's my first time going, I'll be goinng with my dad and little brother they are into euro now, can't wait for the turnout. When I saw the LM5 on a charger for the first time,..I knew I had to have it ! Than I saw your thread and was soo stoked!! Are we going to be the only two Rs with them ?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Hell yeah! It's my first time going, I'll be goinng with my dad and little brother they are into euro now, can't wait for the turnout. When I saw the LM5 on a charger for the first time,..I knew I had to have it ! Than I saw your thread and was soo stoked!! Are we going to be the only two Rs with them ?


aaron will have his R32 there, but hes static... k22 centers look identical to LM5's


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah just the lug nut area is just a bit more cupped on his, i think he has brushed titanium idk, thats the center I want


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Yeah just the lug nut area is just a bit more cupped on his, i think he has brushed titanium idk, thats the center I want


yeah he has brushed titanium, but CCW no longer can do that color, you should look at Matte Grey instead. :thumbup:

R u doing the bolts any certain color?


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

On the site it says Andonized Brushed Titanium as a color choice on the side, are you sure they don't do that ?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> On the site it says Andonized Brushed Titanium as a color choice on the side, are you sure they don't do that ?


They might, but when I had my wheels built they stopped doing it. Just call Dan :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope they do, I just went on CCW, went to LM5's, and it gives me a choice of the center finished, and it's Andonized Clear, Shortpened Black, Brushed Titanium, and Polished. i GOTTA HEAD out dude later!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> I hope they do, I just went on CCW, went to LM5's, and it gives me a choice of the center finished, and it's Andonized Clear, Shortpened Black, Brushed Titanium, and Polished. i GOTTA HEAD out dude later!


:thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

you notched your frame right? i'm leaning toward notching mine while it's being installed anyway


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> you notched your frame right? i'm leaning toward notching mine while it's being installed anyway


yes, passenger side. You for SURE want to do this. IT needs to be as one of your primary things to get done. find someone that knows what they are doing and show them pictures of how its done.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have Swoops doing my hardline install, frame notch cones with Install


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> I have Swoops doing my hardline install, frame notch cones with Install


oo hardlines, nice. Yeah best of luck, please start up a build thread and then PM me the link so I can follow it. I havent even seen a pic of your car yet.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah absolutely, when I get it all said and done I will! This is just a crappy iPhone pic I have,







....I will take real pics though haha


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Yeah absolutely, when I get it all said and done I will! This is just a crappy iPhone pic I have,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! looking forward to it!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

4" exhaust tips going on today.:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't wait dude! Wish I wasn't in the poor house, I need some new tips.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Can't wait dude! Wish I wasn't in the poor house, I need some new tips.


It's one of those things where u just gotta be like... "Ok" time to get this out of the way cause its been bugging me... one of those small expense things ugh


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just waiting for a job switch. Everyone assumes I am balling with the car but doing all the work myself and trading is what I do now. Just waiting to go back into outside sales. I don't even get enough gas allowance right now from the woman :facepalm: On the desperate list now.

1. OEM tails
2. AC Recharge
3. Alignment

That will give me a car I can at least drive to a show


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Are what OEM tails do you want the smoked or ocean? Ocean would look pretty awesome on your car but smoked would also blend in. Either way, would work great haha


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Just waiting for a job switch. Everyone assumes I am balling with the car but doing all the work myself and trading is what I do now. Just waiting to go back into outside sales. I don't even get enough gas allowance right now from the woman :facepalm: On the desperate list now.
> 
> 1. OEM tails
> 2. AC Recharge
> ...


dude if you have JOM taillights send them to me, Ill trade u for my stock ones! but you literally woudl have to send them out like today, cause eurowerks is next saturday... I was just going to buy them off my buddy who hangs over here a bunch


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

and when u say oem I assume the ones I have right?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Eurowerks 5 car show was a success, I took home 1st place for best car in the year 2000-2010.

My entire exterior was claybar'd and waxed 4 times and fully buffed 2 times. about 6.5 hours of work between 2 people, and my buddy who has been buffing/detailing for 14 years.

a few pics (more to come)


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the win :thumbup:

Car looks amazing :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

R321518 said:


> Hell yeah! It's my first time going, I'll be goinng with my dad and little brother they are into euro now, can't wait for the turnout. When I saw the LM5 on a charger for the first time,..I knew I had to have it ! Than I saw your thread and was soo stoked!! Are we going to be the only two Rs with them ?


Probably, but its growing popular very quickly


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

quick question. 

how did you run your lines for front and rear bags?

also good looking car once again. looks spotless


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

My R is up for sale  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-absolute-MUST-SEE!**&p=72483500#post72483500


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll jump in on the lines. I run 3/8 all around and have both front and rear going through the rear ABS grommets and running outside the car to the front and then to the rears.


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE this car. and that arse, nice :thumbup: (the car that is)


----------



## 2001 1.8T GTi (Jan 15, 2011)

this build is awesome man, props to you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice car :beer:


----------

